# World's Tallest/Biggest Murugan Statue in Kuala Lumpur



## Rupmulalauk (Jul 29, 2002)

140 feet at Batu Caves Hindu Temple.
































































Videos

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-951732917899649509&q=murugan

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5545042221646205032&q=malaysia

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6669228165575495208&q=murugan


----------



## F-ian (Oct 29, 2005)

whats Murungan?


----------



## Rupmulalauk (Jul 29, 2002)

http://www.knowledgerush.com/kr/encyclopedia/Murugan/


*Murugan *

In Hinduism, Karttikeya (also Murugan, Subramaniam, Skanda) is either a son of Agni and Svaha or Ganga, or Shiva and Parvati. This confusion arises from an interesting myth. Shiva decided to create a magical spark, which would give birth to a deity. This spark was so bright and luminous that only Agni, god of Fire, could carry it. Agni deposited the spark, according to Shiva's directions, in the Ganga river. Ganga then nourished the spark, causing a living being, Karttikeya, to spring from it. Karttikeya is the god of masculinity, war and leader of the armies of the gods. 
The festival of Thaipusam, celebrated by Tamil communities worldwide, commemorates both Karttikeya's birthday and the day he was given a vel (lance) by his mother Parvati in order to vanquish the evil demon Soorapadam. 

In art, he is depicted as having six heads, twelve arms and twelve legs. He rides a peacock and wields a bow and arrow in battle.


----------



## F-ian (Oct 29, 2005)

is that real Gold?


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Why is the tallest one in KL then and not India or Sri Lanka? That's huge!


----------



## LordMarshall (Jun 26, 2005)

cool is it gold or just painted yellow?


----------



## Rupmulalauk (Jul 29, 2002)

Thanks for the replies guys! Here's a news article that gives more info on the structure 


http://www.hindu.com/2006/01/30/stories/2006013005451400.htm

From Hindu.com

*Giant Murugan statue unveiled in Malaysia *

Kuala Lumpur: Tens of thousands of Hindus and onlookers gathered near the Batu Caves temple near here to witness the unveiling of a gigantic statue of Hindu deity, Lord Murugan, reportedly the tallest in the world. 

Flowers were showered from helicopters on the 42.7-metre (140.09 feet) statue, crafted by Indian sculptors, located outside the Subramaniar temple. 

The statue, which cost approximately Rs. 2.4 crore, is made of 1,550 cubic metres of concrete, 250 tonnes of steel bars and 300 litres of gold paint brought in from neighbouring Thailand. 

The sculptors worked for more than three years on the project. Temple officials plan to seek recognition of the Guinness Book of World Records for the statue as the tallest Lord Murugan statue in the world, Chairman of the temple R. Nadarajah said. 

The statue has been unveiled two weeks ahead of the `Thai Poosam' festival. — PTI


----------



## GoSatta (May 26, 2005)

here it is in january 2005


----------

